# Good trade Kings, here's why...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sacramento now has made up for the loss of Bobby Jackson with a stop-gap till the playoffs, provided he can come back. I think Kevin Martin is going to see some PT as a backup PG a little bit or Mobley will play spot minutes for 5-8 minutes a night at the PG spot.

However, let's be honest folks, this move was done for the playoffs. In crunch time, the Kings are going to go with an 8 man rotation. The 5 starters, hopefully a healthy Jackson, Songaila and Evans, with Barnes and Martin getting sporadic minutes.

Petrie is a friggin genius I have to say. He figured, if this is the year to try and win a title, I need to pull out all the stops and get a better shooting, younger version of Doug. Mobley might not be the defender Doug was, but Doug isn't the defender Doug was, so I think defensively Mobley will be an upgrade and have a chip on his shoulder.

Here's the new lineup:

*STARTERS*
PG - Mike Bibby
SG - Cuttino Mobley
SF - Peja Stojakovic
PF - Chris Webber
C - Brad Miller

*RESERVES*
Maurice Evans, Kevin Martin, Matt Barnes, Darius Songaila, Greg Ostertag

*11-12th and IR*
Michael Bradley, Erik Daniels, Bobby Jackson.

Now if Mobley doesn't work out, well guess what? The Kings can cut their losses on his expiring contract and say sayonara to him and not pick up the option on Bobby Jackson (which seems apparent that they are going to do).

They will probably draft a PG in 2005-06 and go with Martin and Evans as their SG rotation, which seems like the right way to go.

If Mobley can help spread the floor and at least keep the shooting guards in the West honest on the offensive side of the ball (Ginobili, Kobe, T-Mac, Allen, Joe Johnson, Mike Miller, Michael Finley or Spreewell) then the Kings might have improved their chances of doing somethings in the West.

They still aren't out of the divisional race yet, but if they are, there is a good chance they would have to beat either a good Dallas team again in the first round and then Phoenix or San Antonio in the Conference Semis. 

If I was a Kings fan (which I am partially, because I just love this team), I'd have to feel a little better about this move, when I step back and size it up in the big picture scheme of things.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree that it is a good trade. Christie is 34 right now, and only declining. His FG% and 3PT% are way down from the last couple of years, as are his steals and PPG. We will definitely miss the defense he provided, but it is very clear he is on the decline. Cuttino is about 5 years younger and is an expiring contract. He shoots the ball much better than Christie, and is hitting the 3 at a torrid clip of 46% this year. We all know that he isn't the defender that Christie is, but hopefully he will make up for it with offense. This will help make up for the loss of Bobby Jackson. Pretty much, they got good value for Christie while they still could, without adding long term salary. I applaud Petrie for another solid move.

That being said, the success of this team is dependent on the chemistry. During the last few years, the team has had the best chemistry in the league, which has made them a championship contender. Hopefully Cuttino can pick up the offense/defense and fit in well.

This team hasn't looked like a championship contender as of late. Maybe a trade is what is needed to kickstart the team. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They weren't playing defense with Christie, so they might as well have traded him. Their offense seemed to have lost the respect that they had a few years ago, but this trade should once again make other teams very scared going up against them.

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the Kings turn Michael Bradley into something decent.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I agree with all of you guys.


After thinking that we were done for the year since bjax got injured and we lost to the hornets  we get this.

Geoff does it again.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rick Adelman Speaks on the Christie Trade 
Geoff Petrie Radio Interview


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Not a lot of happy kings fans at another kings forum...:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Not a lot of happy kings fans at another kings forum...:laugh:


Why?  This could end up being a great move for Sacto.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why?  This could end up being a great move for Sacto.


I know. I am very happy. 

It's crazy to see why they wouldn't be happy. :whoknows:

Maybe they haven't seen him play enough.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why?  This could end up being a great move for Sacto.


Also on that forum there are reports that GP might deal for Nene. :whoknows:

(I hope it's true)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Where's Peja Vu? Like to hear what he has to say on the trade.

I think it's a great trade for Sactown. Only thing with Mobley is that he does tend to make stupid decisions on offense, but maybe by playing with the likes of Bibby, CWebb, Miller, Peja and under the guidance of Adelman will teach him a thing or two. Not many ppl know about Michael Bradley but he's a promising PF that may eventually become a rotation player later on his career.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Also on that forum there are reports that GP might deal for Nene. :whoknows:
> ...


What is the proposed trade?



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Where's Peja Vu? Like to hear what he has to say on the trade.


I love it, but like people are saying on the NBA board, if Bibby gets hurt we're done.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> What is the proposed trade?


They don't know but looking at Denver they need a shooter so maybe Peja for Nene and filler(s)??? :whoknows:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> They don't know but looking at Denver they need a shooter so maybe Peja for Nene and filler(s)??? :whoknows:


Now why the hell would the Kings do that? That is a no-go if I've ever seen one. Interesting thing though, Sacto, beat the Nuggets to the punch on Mobley. 

Damn Kiki has had a horrible off-season. Martin with that ridiculous contract, giving away 3 picks for nothing, the mis-handling of Skita, the team quitting on Bzdelik, Melo just acting nuts, Camby hurt again, the team playing no D, Lenard being out for the year and the team can't shoot. :laugh: 

Did he step on black cats while walking up a ladder?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Did he step on black cats while walking up a ladder?


Nope, he broke a mirror by throwing a black cat into it. On Friday the 13th


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Now why the hell would the Kings do that? That is a no-go if I've ever seen one. Interesting thing though, Sacto, beat the Nuggets to the punch on Mobley.
> ...


And everyone (even myself) was thinking that they would be a top 5 team since they got Kmart and kept the same team. Wrong. :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> They don't know but looking at Denver they need a shooter so maybe Peja for Nene and filler(s)??? :whoknows:


That's definately a no-go

But to think of a possible trade, who could we really trade to receive Nene? The only possibility would be C-Webb, but the Nuggets have K-Mart so that wouldn't make much sense. Maybe a first rounder and a couple fillers:whoknows:.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> That's definately a no-go
> ...


And also for CWebb they would need to give us half the team since Webb makes so much. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: Latest trade gives Petrie flexibility 



> Given Petrie's history of making one astute move after another, his ability to spend someone else's millions wisely, he certainly deserves the benefit of the doubt. From a business management/salary-cap perspective, Monday's trade for the 6-foot-4 Mobley, who was available largely because of his defensive lapses, also makes some sense for these reasons: 1) The Kings free themselves of the $8.2 million they were indebted to pay a 35-year-old Christie next season, thereby freeing millions to re-sign Stojakovic; 2) the $6.3 million owed Mobley next season also figures to be a non-issue, since the former Orlando Magic veteran already has announced his intention to opt out; and 3), in general, the maneuver affords some flexibility as Petrie attempts to retool, because he surely can't believe this club - as presently constituted - can compete for a championship.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He is kind of forgotten in this trade, but here is Michael Bradley's nbadraft.net profile:

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/michaelbradley.htm


----------

